# Steel studs rust basement help



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi
I've done some research on using steel studs for my basement and the opinions vary widely. I'm not concerned with opinions of what is easier to work with, but with the potential for rust.
Some say the galvanized studs won't rust, others say the screws damage the coating and the holes will rust out.
I like the fact that metal won't mold but what is the point if it rusts!?

I was going to use the steel on the perimeter in case of water infiltration, but now I'm thinking about using them on the interior only. This way I still get straight walls and can see the back of the wall if rust occurs....my basement will consist of a main room and storage room only..

Will steel studs rust or not?

thanks


----------



## Arkitexas (Mar 10, 2011)

Steel studs will rust in the presence of moisture, but under the same conditions wood will rot. If you have moisture present, correct that problem first. Then install wood or metal as you choose.

Rick


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Rusting of steel studs and connections is not anything new.

Once you cut, scratch or pierce the protective galvanizing coating, you can/will get rust and screws are good at that.

On commercial exterior walls proper flashing the way to keep most of the water away. For interiors, the conductivity of the studs increases condensation.

In a basement, it is almost impossible to keep the humidity real low and the surrounding and underlying soil is usually colder then the air, no matter what kind of insulation system you use.

If it is for a quick and cheap interior partition wall don't worry too much, since you will probably move before that.

Dick


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Those studs are going to out live you anyway why worry?


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

ive read they will rust out in five years, I hope I have that much time left at least! Lol


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> ive read they will rust out in five years,


Now do you really think that is possible? Get serious my friend.
What kind of a mysterious monster house are you living in?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

bergerdude said:


> ive read they will rust out in five years, I hope I have that much time left at least! Lol


Then you have a major water issue and the wood studs will rot out also. If you fix the water issue then it doesn't really matter which type you use.


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

Just to clarify....
I have a 5 yr old home, full basement with poured walls.
High water table, BUT No water infiltration.....just the typical basement and common humidity levels.

It sounds that normally steel studs would be ok then, but there is a lot of contradictory stuff out here in internet-land.

To be safe, couldn't that uses steel studs simply spray some primer on the cut ends and the screws....seems like an easy fix, and cheap....no?

I have had wall ties leaks, so if I cover the walls and that happens again I was thinking of using metal studs for the whole basement, but now I am leaning towards interior only.

thanks


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

With a high water table, you will want a sill sealer under whatever you use for a bottom plate to stop any wicking moisture below the slab: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Many times any moisture is air-dried before it shows on a slab until covered with flooring material.......

Steel studs require a thicker galvanized coating due to the chemicals in the newer p.t. wood for a bottom plate, not at the box stores.

Gary


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

i just saw these, yet another option! Except they arent in my area yet.

www.ecostud.com


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, nor will I ever use them. 
He said heat loss for basement is 30%, more like 20% according to the “Pink Panther”: http://saveenergy.owenscorning.com/2...ate_the_9.html
Anything for a scare, I guess. 

He mentions replacing wood with his plastic stud = R-15----- the stud doesn’t come into the equation because the cavity is heated through the insulation anyway. There wouldn’t be a need for a thermal stud there anyway, not like an above grade outside wall, unless the stud was touching the cold concrete wall. (Yet he shows a gap between them in the picture).

As per code, basement walls require fire-stopping every 10’ lineally and at the top plate: http://saveenergy.owenscorning.com/2...ate_the_9.html

His plastic track at the top would not fire-stop the stud cavities from the joist cavities above as they are not listed as minimum fire-stopping materials: http://publicecodes.citation.com/ico...002_par032.htm

I think a fire in the wall would quickly melt the top track to spread to the floor above, racing across the joist bay, exiting in the plumbing chase or attic above the second floor. I don’t see many Building Inspectors accepting them unless screwed to a continuous 2x top plate when installed perpendicular to floor joists above. I search their site for the plastics flame rating but it wasn’t there, try calling them if still interested. 

Gary


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

The only concern about steel studs seems to be when the galvinized treatment is damaged....wouldn't a quick spray with rustoleum primer stop this from happening, or what am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys are wa-a-a-a-y overthinking this.


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

:laughing:
I can't argue with you on that!


Oh Like I said, much contradictory information out there.
Overthinking....so true, that's a personal flaw of mine  but when you have someone in another forum say steel lasts 5 years, and you imply they'll last a long time....just was trying to get as many opinions as I could.

I do appreciate your input.:yes:

Actually I just saw the rust in 5 years quote ON this very forum....


Steel studs / Basement Insulation
Steel studs are a no-no in basements. Will rust and will rust screws within 5 years. Transmit cold from behind...

And they will affect the type of electrical wiring you are allowed to use.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Post #4.:yes:


----------



## bergerdude (Jan 3, 2010)

......


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"The only concern about steel studs seems to be"------ I have six other concerns about basement steel studs....
1. some s.s. are punched with holes/slots in them, including the top track or plate. These would need to be filled for fire-stopping requirements of the wall/joist bay cavities above;

2. add a sill sealer poly under the bottom plate for an air/thermal break for the air-tight drywall approach and the steel acting as a "heat sink" to the cold slab/earth below;

3. keep the studs from touching the colder concrete wall sucking up your heat or cause "ghosting";

4. air seal the drywall/studs against air with caulking/rubber gasket;

5. fiberglass insulation batt will have inherent convective loops with the steel studs due to design;

6. use rigid foam board at the concrete wall or expect convective loops for certain.

Gary


----------



## OuiChef (Oct 2, 2013)

*Rust on steel studs exterior wall (concrete condo)*

This thread is from a few years ago but I wanted to resurrect it as we have had a flow of water coming in through our windows apparently from a improperly sealed dryer vent above window. Caulking was redone, wall opened up above window...to find standing water, very corroded steel wall studs and rusty moldy pink insulation.

The leaks have now stopped but the rusted metal studs are visibly streaking the paint on the drywall near the wall with the old leaking windows and adjacent wall that didn't have leaking. Looks like a red flag to me.

What is the remedy for this? Replace studs or paint over? Is it bad to leave corroded studs?


----------

